# pix and vids of some fiberglass work i've done



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

just wanted to show some of my work. so you guys can see that i'm not a newbee to car audio, just a newbee to this board.


this is a center console for a 73 donk


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

door pods for a 73 donk 

fyi, thats not me spraying the primer.


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

/100_0090.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

rear pillar pods for a 73 donk




































rear panel pods for a 75 vert donk


















center console for a 75 vert donk


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

door pods for another 73 donk


----------



## 1000aire (Jun 18, 2008)

Someone really wanted puppy paw prints in their car???

Any finished product pics?


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

photobucket.com/albums/o302/lastpatt/100_0231.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

1000aire said:


> Someone really wanted puppy paw prints in their car???
> 
> Any finished product pics?


i only build them to the point where they are ready for paint on covering. then customers pick the pieces up and get them finished elsewheir. sorry


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

wrong forum


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

plenty more pix if anybody interested?


----------



## BKJT05 (Apr 10, 2007)

cool! ill be doing my first fiberglassing this week! should b fun!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

WTF is a Donk?


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

oh chad





















> plenty more pix if anybody interested?


more hoodie pictures


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Damn, I'm speechless.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Just the idea of a donk makes me ROFL. And yet I am strangely intrigued . . .


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Is that even DOT legal? There are bumper height regulations right?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

chad said:


> WTF is a Donk?


Donk?
When the wheels are obviously too big for the car, and cost more in most cases too.. 26" plus rims on 1980s mid level american luxury sedans..


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

Yup.. I'd love to see more pics
Keep them coming...
ANT


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

chad said:


> Is that even DOT legal? There are bumper height regulations right?


"you're focusing on all the wrong details here"


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

capnxtreme said:


> "you're focusing on all the wrong details here"


Brings a whole new skill level to "ghostriding the whip!"

Makes me also wonder what rear-end ratios they are running!


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

I am actually wondering 2 things..

Why would you?.. (re Donk pics)
and
If the OP is making this stuff, why is there all these other people doing the work? 

Mark


----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> I am actually wondering 2 things..
> 
> Why would you?.. (re Donk pics)
> and
> ...


All these people? I'm assuming he's the guy and he persuaded the girl to give it a shot. 

Donks are not my cup of tea. Just one of the many things people do which I'll never understand.


----------



## charlotte (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice work brotha!


----------



## robbyho (Oct 21, 2005)

more pics if you have them. where is this supposed video?


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

yes, bring onthe video!!


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work! But I'm with some of the other posters on the Donk thing.

I understand you only do the work to a certain point. But do you happen to have any pic.s of the finished/installed pieces?


----------



## 1000aire (Jun 18, 2008)

chad said:


> Brings a whole new skill level to "ghostriding the whip!"
> 
> Makes me also wonder what rear-end ratios they are running!


Makes me wonder how they get in those damn things..

Do they take Donk's mudding? If it were painted camo I could use one of those at the deer lease...


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

donk= 1971-1976 caprice or impala, 2 door,4 door, wagon, vert. ABSOLUTELY nothing else is a donk. all other cars that are fixed up like donks are called high risers. fyi not all donks ride on big rims and are lifted to the sky.

but this thread is about my work in caraudio so i'll be posting more pix in a few. don't realy have vids of my glass work, got vids of cars that got custom paint work at the shop i work out of in my spair time.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

slapmaster said:


> donk= 1971-1976 caprice or impala, 2 door,4 door, wagon, vert. ABSOLUTELY nothing else is a donk.


glad someone set the record straight.


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

this is a custom center console i did for this show truck that is being built.


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

this is not me, this the airbrush artist/custom bike painter. rhyan. i had him pull the fleece for the pix.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Why is it called a donk?


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

]\


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

chad said:


> Why is it called a donk?


back in the 80's and 90's we (people in the south) used to refer to girls with big booties as having a "donk" or "donky booty" . DJ ucle al and 95south make it popular all over. when guys in the hood started fixing up these caprices and impalas (1971-1976 only) with 20'' rims we started calling them "donks" because they were big ass hell. but this body style has allways been a popular body style to fix up in the hood before their ever was a 20" wheel. we use to put hammers and vogues,cragers and vogues, then dayton's and vogues. i got pix of my donk when 20" wheels first came out in anybody intersted.


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

shop sec. she like to come in the back and hangout with the felas, but we put her azz to work. lol


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

the console for the truck is sitting in primer, waitting to be painted when the truck is ready to be painted.

these are some door pods i did for a 97 bmw vert.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

slapmaster said:


> back in the 80's and 90's we (people in the south) used to refer to girls with big booties as having a "donk" or "donky booty" . DJ ucle al and 95south make it popular all over. when guys in the hood started fixing up these caprices and impalas (1971-1976 only) with 20'' rims we started calling them "donks" because they were big ass hell. but this body style has allways been a popular body style to fix up in the hood before their ever was a 20" wheel. we use to put hammers and vogues,cragers and vogues, then dayton's and vogues. i got pix of my donk when 20" wheels first came out in anybody intersted.


That should be a Wiki! Well done, It's clear as a bell now!

The lady is also badass, I have a lot of respect for a woman that knows her way around a shop. And it's quite handy to have! My wife can swing a hammer with the best, weld, etc, a wonderful asset


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## mobeious (Jan 26, 2007)

looks good much u have much more to learn young grasshopper


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

rear panel pods finished and ready to be covered


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

mobeious said:


> looks good much u have much more to learn young grasshopper


i'll never stop learning.


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

donks


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

my towncar with 18 crossfire tens. all alpine on the inside.


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

When I see 12 subs in the trunk I just laugh my ASS off.

Thats awesome dude.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

slapmaster said:


> back in the 80's and 90's we (people in the south) used to refer to girls with big booties as having a "donk" or "donky booty" . DJ ucle al and 95south make it popular all over. when guys in the hood started fixing up these caprices and impalas (1971-1976 only) with 20'' rims we started calling them "donks" because they were big ass hell. but this body style has allways been a popular body style to fix up in the hood before their ever was a 20" wheel. we use to put hammers and vogues,cragers and vogues, then dayton's and vogues. i got pix of my donk when 20" wheels first came out in anybody intersted.


Nowadays a large posterior is called...

Wait for it...

Ba-donk-a-donk-donk


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I love me a _*BIg FAt JUICY BOOTY*_.

Thick and juicy....yum.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

You and Sir Mix-a-Lot.

How do those 18 10" subs sound??


----------



## KennyT (Mar 14, 2008)

nicely done bradeder.


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

mikey7182 said:


> You and Sir Mix-a-Lot.
> 
> How do those 18 10" subs sound??


blered vison. high 40's on new tl with one hk4000d playing music...

fyi, today i hooked up my two ss xxx6500ds strapped. and its crazy, the subs hanging in their like a champ.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

how much $$ 18 crossfire tens cost?


----------



## lowpoke (Jun 1, 2008)

You certainly are freaking a lot of people out around here slapmaster.
Looks like there's plenty of work around in your neck of the woods! The projects just keep comin' ...


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

cute pic of the girlfriend helping out .


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

khanhfat said:


> cute girlfriend in the picture helping out .


correction =]


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

theothermike said:


> correction =]


omg mike..


Nice work man,
Iv always wanted to do a Donk/Highrizzer style car
for a customer just looks fun,
Keep it up

say do you play on www.fiberglassforums.com ?


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

tr0y_audi0 said:


> omg mike..
> 
> 
> Nice work man,
> ...


never heard of it until now. i'll check it out.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

slapmaster said:


> never heard of it until now. i'll check it out.


Absolutely worth your time!


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

got houndreds more pix and vids of custome work don at the shop if anybody have an interest in seeing. mostly custom paint and airbrushing


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

I wish I had an ounce of that talent. Keep up the good DIY work.


----------



## ccrobbins (Aug 19, 2006)

No kiddin, so much potential. Great work!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Hmmmm... Well... Uh? WTF... I am confused... Last straw.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

TheDavel05 said:


> Hmmmm... Well... Uh? WTF... I am confused... Last straw.


You have just put into words, my exact thoughts!
Thank you..

Mark


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

What would be confusing??? I'm not finding anything confusing... 

He works for a TOTALLY different demographic... People with more dollers than cents.. (and i'm not being disrespectful here, at all) 

There is a whole other segment to the car audio world, you guys know it... you just don't care for it... don't act like you don't know..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> What would be confusing??? I'm not finding anything confusing...
> 
> He works for a TOTALLY different demographic... People with more dollers than sense.. (and i'm not being disrespectful here, at all)
> 
> There is a whole other segment to the car audio world, you guys know it... you just don't care for it... don't act like you don't know..


I had to, I could not resist.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> What would be confusing??? I'm not finding anything confusing...
> 
> He works for a TOTALLY different demographic... People with more dollers than cents.. (and i'm not being disrespectful here, at all)
> 
> There is a whole other segment to the car audio world, you guys know it... you just don't care for it... don't act like you don't know..



I know... I just still feel that DIYMA is not the place for this... beating a dead horse I know, but I am trying to change and accept change or cents or sense


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

well....where the hell is Kevin K, now? Am I allowed to say this is gonna be tough to tune?
J/K


----------



## JasonPaul (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice work..


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

really, the fiberglass far exceeds my skill level. DONK..I'm not sure about. Still the effort put forth is admirable and the quality of contruction is very nice..DONK....hehehe


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

DIYMA said:


> Yup.. I'd love to see more pics
> Keep them coming...
> ANT


nuff said..........


this thread was to show some of my glass work. this is diy? but if some of you get your panties in a bunch over the type of car or system the work went in, well that's on you. that's not what this thread is about.

I like hifi sq systems, overall very loud systems, groundpounders, and spl systems. I can see them for what they are and appreciate the amount of work that went into each type. audiofiles are not closed minded to the many different types of caraudio and homeaudio.


----------



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

slapmaster said:


> nuff said..........
> 
> 
> this thread was to show some of my glass work. this is diy? but if some of you get your panties in a bunch over the type of car or system the work went in, well that's on you. that's not what this thread is about.
> ...


I wouldn't worry. Part of going through growing pains involves mixing even more people/styles/topics that could cause 'ahem...friction....it will work itself out and we'll all be glad to have you. Your work is great. That's the focus, here.


----------



## slapmaster (Aug 17, 2008)

AWC said:


> I wouldn't worry. Part of going through growing pains involves mixing even more people/styles/topics that could cause 'ahem...friction....it will work itself out and we'll all be glad to have you. Your work is great. That's the focus, here.


thanks


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


>


Those poor brakes


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

fwiw, donks are donks b/c the impala emblem looks like a donkey.
yes, i own an impala.


----------

